# Stiff knee, Discoloured quick and Anal Gland Area? - Warning, with photos!



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Basil is booked into the vets tomorrow afternoon as I have a couple of concerns, One is his back knee, it almost seems stiff and he seems to swing it out a little when he walks, obviously I am mindful of LP so figure a trip to the Vets is the best thing.

Then just one of his quicks has turned brown, I read this could be a yeast infection, the rest are all very white/pink as in the second photo.



















Finally, he scoots at least once a day and always has. He is wormed and due his third course of Miblemax on April 7th and the vet expressed his glands at the same time as his first and second vaccinations. Over the last couple of days the normally pink area below his butt has turned grey/brown. The pictures aren't great but give you an idea of the area, I have read about blocked glands causing abscesses, do they look like this? He doesn't mind me inspecting it, and he has developed ticking on his ears, paws, nose, tummy ... and penis! I would say it is a similar colour to the rest of his ticking, but with the size of it and the scooting I am worried! 



















Just seeing if anyone has any thoughts to help a newbie out! I love my vet but I am mindful of the fact that they don't always know as much about small breeds as you guys do!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I've got to go and check Buttons' butt now! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Bizarre that the vet drained them twice in, what, 4 weeks? It's really hard to tell from that pic - is it swollen or raised up? Tender to touch? Heaps of anal cleaning vids on youtube - will show you exactly where glands are, they usually talk in clock time, like one is at 10 o'clock.

Nail could be fungal, a stone bruise or has he been gnawing on it at all? Can you get topical Canasten at chemists over there? Often cheaper than vets meds if they say it's fungal. Does it have any smell to it? The best antiseptic of all is 3% Hydrogen Peroxide or colloidal silvers, both kill everything imo.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> Bizarre that the vet drained them twice in, what, 4 weeks? It's really hard to tell from that pic - is it swollen or raised up? Tender to touch? Heaps of anal cleaning vids on youtube - will show you exactly where glands are, they usually talk in clock time, like one is at 10 o'clock.
> 
> Nail could be fungal, a stone bruise or has he been gnawing on it at all? Can you get topical Canasten at chemists over there? Often cheaper than vets meds if they say it's fungal. Does it have any smell to it? The best antiseptic of all is 3% Hydrogen Peroxide or colloidal silvers, both kill everything imo.


Yep, I mentioned him scooting at our first visit and from memory I don't think there was much to express, when we went back for our second visit I said he was still scooting so she tried again and there was definitely more
that time. 

It isn't raised up or swollen, maybe a little tender, kinda hard to tell being so close to his butt  He lets me touch the mark no problem, other than the usual "get your hands away from there" look! this is between 5 and seven o'clock so looks to be wrong positioning for the glands then.

No noticeable smell to the nail. He his back feet, the whole thing goes in his mouth whilst he is laying on his back, but this is his front paw and there has been no gnawing of the nails. I can get hydrogen peroxide for sure and French Pharmacies are uh-maz-ing so topical canasten shouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Has he been dewormed? I have seen some pups scoot because of worms


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Huly said:


> Has he been dewormed? I have seen some pups scoot because of worms


Yep, he has had two courses of Milbemax and is due his third on April 7th


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Alula said:


> Yep, he has had two courses of Milbemax and is due his third on April 7th


It might just be something with him passing the worms. I would have it looked at. Sorry trying to think outside the box. 

How old is he?


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I, erm, keep a very close on on his poops! hehe (Mainly as we have him on raw, my OH says I am a poop sifter ) and have never seen any signs of him passing worms which I think is odd as I am almost certain he came to us with them. He is 15 weeks.

We have a vets appointment at 3.20 tomorrow, but I trust you guys knowledge as much, if not more, than any vet!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I never saw any with my chis but my hounds yes. I also never really inspected. I have seen pups scoot for anal glands, worms, and to just mark their territory so my guess would be one of the 3.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas scoots for no reason. Glands don't fill up so he probably is expressing them on my floor...ew.

Definitely get him checked. It might just be the ticking.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Well trip to the Vets went Okay. No definate answers really. Basil doesn't skip or limp on his back leg that I am concerned about, something about it juts doesn't seem quite right. It looks a little stiff and on occasion he sorta swings it out to the side and round. Any way the Vet manipulated his leg thoroughly and said that it felt Ok and then xrayed his Hips as that can also be a common problem. No problems there either. So we have some antiinflamatory meds incase it is injury related.

She had to empty his glands again, so it would appear that he can't do that himself properly, even though his stools are firm. She said the best thing is for us to learn to do it ... I am really not looking forward to that! And that the discolouration around his but is nothing to worry about, it is just skin pigment. The same goes for his nail, although I am tempted to pop a bit of canasten on it just to be sure. 

Thankyou for all your help Ladies! x


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Well gland it is not worse then you thought, I hope he gets back to normal soon. Thanks for the update.


----------

